# New Sig ''animated if possible''



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

I would like a new Signature keep the same way as my sig at moment but then animated in this Way:

-First you see the image only black with my name same way as it is right now
-Then mr. minamoto comes in with the effects etc.
-Then you see the boxart in the upper left part coming in !!not transparent!!

Thank you guys!


----------



## Locotes (Nov 29, 2008)

Ehm, I think we'll need the .psd file because of the layers


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 29, 2008)

here is the link to the image
it was made by Noitora soo for more things you need PM him


----------



## asuri (Nov 29, 2008)

how try it yourself, its not that hard, learn then you don't ever have to ask anyone again and you wont need to ever give credit - my lazy ways

locotes is right, if you want something from someone else you give them the materials and they give you the produce / you provide the raw file we give you the final product 
you need to provide the 


			
				Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> more things you need PM him


 >=0


ps. show credit to whatever thats not yours


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> here is the link to the image
> it was made by Noitora soo for more things you need PM him


Nope, don't PM me.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 30, 2008)

Asuri you said this:
how try it yourself, its not that hard, learn then you don't ever have to ask anyone again and you wont need to ever give credit - my lazy ways

I ask these things because;
I can't do this shit etc.
i don't have time learning it(i have a social life and school and im prof waterpolo player for whats possible at my age(14))
So i thought maybe some tempers have time to do this since Noitora made my Signature what it is at moment in something like 3 minutes after my post of asking for it

@Noitora ok sorry 'bout that thought it didn't matter to you and your the one who made it soo you now the things from the Sig


----------



## Noitora (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually I found the base image in google. Also instead of posting here, yes you can go and read some tutorials, don't be lazy, we're not your slaves.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Actually I found the base image in google. Also instead of posting here, yes you can go and read some tutorials, don't be lazy, we're not your slaves.


The matter is 
1 im lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 i really dont have many time read my post through
(3 i think i keep my sig)
4 gbatemp was friendly in most things so i thought maybe people want to edit my sig a bit more like they did with my avatar
oh and i use my mums pc she confirms things i may do and which not


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 6, 2008)

nobody responds anymore


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

You should have edited the first post.
Dont double post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill give you a website for tutorials. 
Ahem.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2008)

Why don't _you_ give it a try, Galacta?

I think you could manage it.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Why don't _you_ give it a try, Galacta?
> 
> I think you could manage it.


Yeh Ill try.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways im still ejaculating myself. (I meant uttering)


----------

